
The cyborg tech that Elon Musk says he'll do if no one else does – Recode - mrfusion
http://www.recode.net/2016/6/2/11837544/elon-musk-neural-lace
======
angersock
Maybe he should focus more on not dicking over his own employees:

[http://www.recode.net/2017/1/26/14401452/tesla-lawsuit-
chris...](http://www.recode.net/2017/1/26/14401452/tesla-lawsuit-chris-urmson-
sterling-anderson-autopilot)

